# Sceen Trail 8.0 oder Slide 150 8.0 (2017)



## wuppertal (22. April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Unterschiede der beiden Bike´s sind mir soweit bewusst, was mich interessiert, ob jemand von euch beide gefahren hat! Ich war heute in Bonn und eigentlich habe ich mich auf das neue Sceen 8.0 eingeschossen (ist übrigens mein erstes Fully, mein Giant Terrago schafft die Belastung im Gelände nicht mehr).
Hauptgrund waren bisher die tollen "Allroundeigenschaften" und euer positives Feedback zum Thema "Klettern".

Nun habe ich mir dort auch das Slide 150 8.0 angeschaut und mich begeistert vor allem die absenkbare Sattelstütze, die gibt es zwar auch beim Sceen 9.0 aber 2600€ sind nicht drin.
Ich weiss noch nicht wie weit ich in den Downhill-Bereich vordringen werde, aber es kann ruhig etwas ruppiger zugehen.

Naja, jetzt kann ich mich nicht entscheiden, habt ihr einen Tip?

Das Bike wird hauptsächlich im Raum Wuppertal benutzt (natürlich auch mal in den Alpen), wo ich auch immer wieder Berg rauf muss....
Weiss auch nicht ob ich die absenkbare Sattelstütze unbedingt brauche. Also zumindest das Kilo Mehrgewicht beim Slide werden mir bei meinen 97-100 kg Kampfgewicht nix ausmachen.

Was meint Ihr?

Gruss, Rafael


----------



## martin_1982 (22. April 2017)

Schau dir mal bei Bike-discount das Skeen 120 9.0 Modell 2016 an.
Kosten 1:1 wie das Skeen Trail 8.0; ist aber wertiger ausgestattet und hat eine absenkbare Sattelstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuppertal (23. April 2017)

Das ist auf jedenfall auch interessant, muss es mir live anschauen, auf den Bildern gefällt mir das Silber nicht so gut.

Ich bin etwas am grübeln, ob das Skeen langfristig meinem Gewicht standhält, mit voller Montur komme ich bestimmt auf 105 kg!


----------

